# 145.725

## RN6LIQ

,          telephone






        (         "")




  ,       ,         .     ,      .     , ,    ,  ,   ,   .          ADS-B.       3 .   .       ,  ,  . 
      ,  145.725
 5      
  ,   .      , ,  . 
,   :Smile:

----------

KorAll, LY3QN-Jurijus, ua6lcn, ur4mp

----------


## artem_

http://188.168.58.111:8080/READ/telephone.zip     .

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## ua0lsg

15  ,  ,    ,  ,

----------


## RW6MIT

?            .

----------

RD4HI

----------


## Milldi

?

----------


## RN6LIQ

,      ,   .  .    .     ,    17 .  ,  .

----------


## android

*RN6LIQ*,        zello,   -    -  -    ( 60),        .

----------


## LML

> ,      ,   .  .    .     ,    17 .  ,  .


 http://websdr.org/   ? 
http://websdr.org/   ?
,  145.700   ?

----------


## RN6LIQ

,      ,           !!!    !!!

----------

LML

----------


## RN6LIQ

( )    .  ,  ,      .    ,      ,   23   .   ,23 ,   , ,     ,      ,     .

----------

micyaylo

----------


## R5WM

> ,    Linux, .


   !       OFF SCAN 144.450.........

----------


## RN6LIQ

( PTT3)   OnlyHams (  ).         HAMRADIO.    ,  HAMRADIO    ,  OnlyHams    .             ,      ,           .     ,          ,       . 

   . ,      ,       ,        .     ...    OnlyHams ,   ,    .

----------


## RN6LIQ

,        438.800       , CAT .   ,  .

----------


## RN6LIQ

netbook ASUS Eee PC.         145.725.   .     "" RTL .         SDR      netbooke.    .        ,     ,   windows  .        .  ,    , , , .    .     .     ,  ,   ,  ,  ppm,   . 



           .      v. 



 v    .       ,      .
 
   start.bat   ,   ,     ,  .
 ,    ,    . 
    ,       ,            .

 ,  PgUp PgDn        .

  help         ,        

radio.exe 145725000 FM 0 50 48 0

REM radio.exe --  
REM 145725000 -- , 
REM AM / FM / LSB / USB --  
REM -1; 0; 1; 2 --  
REM 50 --  
REM  "" " " --   
REM Page Up / Page Down -- . / .   / 
REM 48 --   ppm
REM 0 --  RTL  0  
REM v --  /   
REM  " " " " --     / ,   50

----------

nostromo

----------


## RN6LIQ

.     , 145.725  
 700    .   sdr rtl 250000

----------


## LML

> .     , 145.725   700    .   sdr rtl 250000


     51    ,    - .
  ,      . 
 , USB RTL   *   1*    . 
     0,25  0,5   .     websdr.org ,     - .   1 ?

----------


## RN6LIQ

:Smile:  
      438.800   .     . , ...

----------


## LML

> 145.725


 145.700    ? 
     .
    ?

----------


## RW6MIT

725         ,     .

----------


## RN6LIQ

HDD .        438.800     .    ,         .      ,     ,  --     !

----------


## UN3L

> -  Zello      438.200.   ,     -


     Zello

----------


## UN3L

,  !

----------


## android

R5DK.     . 
1.         (  )     ?
2.        ? ,     ,    -  -              ,        .
    ,    ,       ,    ,  .

----------


## RW6MIT

,         ,      ,        .      ,    .

----------

Serg

----------

RN6LIQ

----------


## RW6MIT

.    ,      .

----------


## android

))                    ::::

----------


## RX6MR

???      145.725       ....

----------

,        Zello.
    - ,      -.  ,    .

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


    ?

----------


## RN6LIQ

> ?


  ,      .

----------

